# www.southerngardenscents



## KSL (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone purchased FO's and flavor oils from them?
For bodycare and M&P soaps?

Are they good?  Long lasting?  

Thanks in advance  :wink:


----------



## TessC (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never purchased flavor oils, and the FOs I've bought have all been for CP so I can't answer your specific questions, but I _can_ give my general experiences with them as a supplier.

My orders from SGS have always been shipped seriously fast, packed well, good quality, and 100% accurate. The FO's I've ordered have been strong and true to their descriptions, and I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## carebear (Oct 5, 2009)

You may find more information if you search on "Tony's" as the company has changed its name.

I've only purchased for CP but am very happy with what I have.

Top notch FOs (haven't tried their flavor stuff) and well packed (in glass, last time I purchased but it's been a while).  Strong so more of a value than it might seem - they are still pricy though.


----------



## KSL (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback so far.. if anyone has experience with use in MP and/or use of thier flavor oils ~ or recommendations for flavour oils... I'm looking for a nice coconut one.  I tried one coconut flavor and it doesn't smell like coconut at all.. it faded right into the blend and now I have a whole whack of lip balms that are useless!

I am cringing at the thought of trying to clean out the tubes and re-use them..... seems like way too much work... but then throwing them out seems like such a waste too!


----------

